# Alcuni programmi non hanno la localizzazione italiana

## niugentoo

Ho notato che alcuni programmi non presentano la localizzazione italiana, programmi che io anche sulla stessa sabayon mi pare li avevo in italiano, per fare un banale esempio sono sicuro che Kuroo era in italiano, qui invece è inglese e non ha la localizzazione italiana, un altro è gimp o vlc, altri non mi vengono in mente, ma questi intanto bastano....

Spero qualcuno abbia la soluzione, sai mi piacerebbe averli in italiano

----------

## Tigerwalk

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## niugentoo

Quella guida l'ho seguita e ho quindi il sistema in italiano come la maggior parte dei programmi, sopratutto kde, ma io parlo di alcuni, in particolare per farti un esempio k3b ha come variabile use LINGUAS_IT, ma io ho impostato LINUGAS="it" nel make.conf, e quindi k3b lo ha compilato in italiano perchè ha trovato quella direttiva nel make.conf, ma gimp per esempio non ha questa flag, quindi non ha proprio la localizzazione italiana, e neanche kuroo, ma questi programmi mi ricordo che in sabayon erano già installati e in italiano, kuroo no, ma quando l'avevo installato era in italiano! Io il sistema l'ho localizzato in italiano!

----------

## Tigerwalk

potrebbe essere un problema di versione dei pacchetti installati. Io ad es. ho compilato kuroo-0.81_rc1 ed è in inglese; gimp-2.2.17 ed è in italiano. Alcune versioni possono non essere disponibili in tutte le lingue.

----------

## niugentoo

Ma io l'ultima versione di kuroo mi ricordo che su sabayon ce l'avevo in italiano se non sbaglio...è anche vero che sabayon aveva già tutto messo e installato e bello che pronto...e kuroo lo avevo installato dopo....però la versione era la stessa, io il sistema ce l'ho italiano! Pure vlc sia la versione 0.86 che la 0.90 sempre inglese...su vlc devo dire installarlo una fatica pazzesca...quando mi dimentico la flag skin o wxwidget, è un casino, ma questo va fuori argomento!  :Smile: 

----------

## lele_dj

Siamo sempre lì ... come nell'altro 3D .... sei sicuro di avere eseguito tutto alla lettera?

P.S. non te la prendere ma i tuoi sono problemi di impazienza ..... le guide vanno lette bene ed altrettanto bene vanno eseguiti i passaggi ...Gimp e VLC hanno la localizzazione in italiano, quindi se li hai emersi e sono in inglese, hai qualche file di configurazione settato male

In quanto a Kuroo ... usa il terminale ... è moooolto meglio   :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

Io ho controllato le use flag che ha per esempio open office con quella di gimp, gimp non ha la use flag LINGUAS_IT e openoffice si, di fatto openoffice è in italiano e gimp no, tutto kde anche è in italiano, ho seguito la guida!

----------

## bandreabis

Una cosa che vorrei io invece, sarebbe sudo in italiano... per esempio, 

```
nano
```

 è in italiano, mentre 

```
sudo nano
```

 no!

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho gimp in italiano quindi sono pronto a scommettere soldi che tu hai sbagliato qualche configurazione ...

----------

## niugentoo

Tu che hai gimp in italiano per caso hai pure installato gnome? E magari anche in italiano? E che versione hai di gimp? io ho la 2.4.0-r2...

----------

## bandreabis

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Tu che hai gimp in italiano per caso hai pure installato gnome? E magari anche in italiano? E che versione hai di gimp? io ho la 2.4.0-r2...

 

2.2.17 è in italiano ed è l'ultima versione stable...

----------

## niugentoo

Si ma fammi capire, non c'entra niente che i pacchetti che hanno le flag LINGUAS_IT hanno la localizzazione italiana e gli altri non sempre?

----------

## Kernel78

1) gnome lo evito da anni e quindi non posso aiutarti

2) gimp, ultima versione stabile

3) ovviamente un pacchetto deve essere stato tradotto in italiano, se ha LINGUAS_IT hai l'esplicita certezza, in tutti gli altri casi non puoi saperlo a priori limitandoti a guardare le USE e questi pacchetti utilizzano le variabili LANG o LC_ALL (di default sono per la lingua inglese)

----------

## niugentoo

Quindi in poche parole cosa dovrei fare? Dichiarare nel sistema LANG="it" e ricompilarlo?

----------

## Kernel78

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Quindi in poche parole cosa dovrei fare? Dichiarare nel sistema LANG="it" e ricompilarlo?

 

Visto che dici di aver già seguito la guida ti elenco le possibilità che vedo io:

- hai seguito pedissequamente la guida e ti si verificano queste anomali, si tratta quindi di un bug o di un'errata documentazione, segnalalo su bugs.gentoo.org

- hai letto solo una parte della guida o non l'hai letta per niente, seguila come se fosse la bibbia (se sei cristiano, altrimenti seguila come se fosse il testo sacro che preferisci) e se si verificano ancora problemi sono bug o errori nella documentazione, segnalalo su bugs.gentoo.org

Spero di non aver usato un tono troppo fastidioso ma se tu avessi seguito la guida avresti anche letto *Quote:*   

> Tutte le variabili accettano valori secondo il formato specificato più su: (ab_CD).

 forse sono soltanto malfidente o stanco ma ho l'impressione che tu non padroneggi molto bene i concetti espressi in quella guida ...

----------

## niugentoo

Riproverò...a me sembrava di aver fatto tutto, può anche essere semplicemente il fatto che la versione testing non è in italiano...boh..quando risolvo vi farò sapere....e qualcuno di voi a invece vlc o kuroo in italiano? Perchè abbiamo scoperto che gimp, almeno quella versione è in italiano, e io non lo ho, cercherò di risolverlo, pure se non mi cambia la vita, e vlc e kuroo invece qualcuno di voi lo ha in italiano o sono standard in inglese?

Grazie comunque...

----------

## Kernel78

OT

Non vorrei impicciarmi troppo nei fatti tuoi ma non ti converrebbe utilizzare gentoo stabile prima di buttarti su quella testing ? almeno fino a quando non prendi confidenza con il sistema, altrimenti va a finire che ti continui a scontrare con noie, problemi e bug ...

----------

## lele_dj

Io ho VLC in italiano   :Wink:  ...

... scusa la curiosità ... ma tu hai installato tutto con la flag ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"?

... altra curiosità .... lanciando il comando 

```
env | grep -i LC_
```

cosa ti dice?

----------

## niugentoo

Lanciando quel comando non mi viene niente...

----------

## lele_dj

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Lanciando quel comando non mi viene niente...

 

Questo vuol dire che il tuo sistema non è localizzato al meglio ...

Ecco quello che fa per te .... CLICCK

----------

